# Pick of the litter



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

HI Everyone,

Is it worth paying the extra money to gain this choice? 
I am planning to use a breeder I can get to by driving (few hours out) and could make it happen with True Haus. 
The main reason being so my pup doesn't have to be flying in on a jet plane at such a tender young age. 

The plan at this point is to get in line with True Haus for a future litter, since they are in the northern CA area and have such a great following and bloodline in their dogs.

Not to get off subject, but, I was very tempted to use Sequoyah GSD after seeing all the drop dead beautiful dogs from her litters but then it's back to flying again and not having the local advantage should a problem arise.

I was going to get a dog off CL or from a friends friend but one of my GSD mixes has hip problems since she was 5 and it is really hurting her now that she is almost 15yrs. 
Making an investment makes so much sense when it comes to my best friend for the coming years especially after perusing through the forum here.

Anyway, I digress. Is pick of the litter worth it for someone who is not an expert in GSD's? 
I am sure I could learn a lot before the pup's were at 7 weeks (thank you, google!). 

I am getting her (or him) for protection and companionship. If it were not for my girls up till now, my place would have been burglared many times in the last 15 years. I also miss my long walks with my dogs now that they are getting more feeble (we used to hunt edible mushrooms).

Thanks for any input! :help:

Jeff


----------



## KB007 (Aug 27, 2003)

You'll get differing opinions. Most, myself included, recommend letting the breeder select the pup. But maybe POTL would mean they pick for you first?


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If you let the breeder choose the correct dog for your purposes, everyone gets 'pick of the litter'.

I would never presume to know more about a litter than the breeder.

Suppose you pick the wrong puppy and ends up being a nerve bag? Or is so overly friendly and submissive it could never function as a PPD.

Don't throw away your investment on the wrong dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, what the others said. 
A breeder who knows her lines and dogs will be able to match you with the dog that is right for you. 
I allowed my breeder to select for me and have always been happy with my boy!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't have much faith in the breeder picking a pup for me.
for everyone that comes for a pup is there a pup to match
every personality? i got pick of the litter and all it meant was
i got first pick of the litter because because my deposit was in first.
yes, the breeder picked the pup because she thought the pup was the 
nicest. with training and socializing you and the pup will have a great
bond.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of the pups in the litter i got my pup from cost 1,800.00
except 1. he was a coatie and sold for $1,200.00


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I got pick of the litter, but also took the breeders input. Which actually just ended up solidifying my choice. I didn't have to pay extra though. I think it was just who ever put their deposit down first. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

What are you looking to do with the dog?


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

I have heard of how people pay extra to have first pick. My breeder does it in order deposits are received, but she also tries to fit pups to owners. She talked one person who was ahead of me out of Rocky because he was not a good fit for her, but he was for me. She felt another pup would better suit her. Breeders know their dogs. They have been with them since day one. 
If you have a good breeder, then trust them. 
I have 2 pups from the breeder I go to and with Nikko I was 5th pick (last for males)and Rocky I was 4th (second to last for males). Nikko is in my opinion the best one of the litter. He is my ol man soul puppy lol. Now with Rocky (only 9 weeks so we have to wait a little more for true personality) he is perfect as well because he responds to Nikko very well, they are peas in a pod. The one I would have been placed with didnt really connect with Nikko and the breeder felt if she could not have persuaded 3rd pick (no kids, no dogs, older couple) to pick that one, that I should wait for a different litter. But all worked out and now we have two great dogs who are perfect for us, thanks to the breeder knowing her dogs and customers. 
A good breeder will not send you home with a dog that does not fit your lifestyle and wants. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

Great, thanks for the input everyone! 

I just noticed yesterday my heavier gal is not eating most of her food (her sis finishes it off) and tripped over the curb on our way to her walk. She may not be long for this world. I got her as an 8 week pup (14+ years ago, her sis, a year later) and they has been one of the great joy's of my life.

In response to the question of what I want to do with the dog, I want to train them as I did with my shep mix, to be my doggie partner who will take care of my backside and the yard(s) (work and home) and be out on the trail on our off leash walks and bike rides and on leash for a 8 mile walk to Ocean beach through GG park. Lot's of play time! I have an off leash dog park across the street at work (Oakland) and am 4 blocks from Golden Gate park in SF. 

My only nemesis is my section 8 neighbors who insist on feeding my dogs when I am not in the yard with them in spite of yelling and threatening them when I catch them...
Might have to use a muzzle in the Oakland yard. 

Plenty of excitement with the homeless and lawless over here in Oakland.

It is a doggie paradise here is the Bay area. The local punk club even allows dogs inside. 

Welcome to "my" world... :laugh:


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

WGSD, Is Nikko your avatar?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Is it worth paying the extra money to gain this choice?


The answer is no, the whole concept of pick of the litter is flawed. I particularly don't like the idea of a breeder asking for more money to move people up a line that in itself has no merit. 

"Pick of the Litter" is meaningless, because each pup will be the best pup for someone different, and each puppy should be matched to each owner based on their expectations, wants and experience. For example, someone with small children and an older, more dominant dog may want an easy-going, friendly more submissive pup to ensure that they fit into the existing pack flawlessly - An active outdoorsy person with previous experience training agressive rescue dogs may do very well with an more independent, pushy, active, and somewhat overbearing dog. This same pup would have been a disaster in the first home. But let's say that the family with the small children have first pick - they come to look at the pups, and the pushy, dominant, over-the-top confident pup bowls the other pups over to run up to the kids for attention - right away they all fall in love because the pup picked them, and away they go with a puppy that will be rehomed in six months time. 

If instead of them picking, the breeder would have picked the more easy-going, quieter pup for them, this could have been avoided. 

So the pick should be done by the breeder who has lived and observed the pups from birth, and has become very familiar with each individual little fluff ball, and would know what kind of owner and environment would fit them best. 

Questions about pick of the litter come up often, people feel that not having first pick means they are getting a reject pup that nobody wants - yet there is a perfect home for each pup, and their intrinsic value is equal if they end up being exactly what each person wants - and that is why the input of the breeder is so important. 

Some past threads discussing the concept of Pick of the Litter for your reading pleasure.  

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-right-puppy/344178-3rd-pick-wait.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/finding-right-puppy/255449-letting-breeder-pick-your-puppy.html


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

"snip"


Castlemaid said:


> The answer is no, the whole concept of pick of the litter is flawed. I particularly don't like the idea of a breeder asking for more money to move people up a line that in itself has no merit.



Thanks Lucia,

Great explanation!


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i don't have much faith in the breeder picking a pup for me.
> for everyone that comes for a pup is there a pup to match
> every personality? i got pick of the litter and all it meant was
> i got first pick of the litter because because my deposit was in first.
> ...


Thanks Doggiedad,

I totally relate to your sig: ""Life Without A Dog Is A Life Unfulfilled""

My second dog (as a teenager) was a GSD named Schöne, and she was a beauty.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My breeder picked Lisl for me sight unseen and he was right on the money. 

I could not have asked for a better dog if I'd handed out questionnaires to the litter. 

She is everything I wanted in a GSD.


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> My breeder picked Lisl for me sight unseen and he was right on the money.
> 
> I could not have asked for a better dog if I'd handed out questionnaires to the litter.
> 
> She is everything I wanted in a GSD.


Thanks Michael,

I will really try to give the breeder a true picture of the dog I want. 

I really don't need a super alpha or overly dominate dog. I can handle them pretty well but my needs are more simple and just the basic traits of the GSD dogs will be on track. I am thinking a female around 75lbs or a 85 pound male as target range in size. Maybe as cute as the Countess .


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

I just got a male from truehaus. Someone had paid extra to get pick male as well. I told them exactly what I wanted in a dog and told them about my existing dog. I watched videos online of the dogs but I live in Florida so couldn't meet them. 
They sent me exactly what I asked for even though someone had bought pick male. 
Just because you don't pay extra doesn't mean you won't come out with a great dog


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

"Pick of the litter" is totally subjective, and means nothing.

I see the "pick" puppy from some people's show litters, and it is the puppy I like the least. I certainly wouldn't pay MORE for the "pick" puppy.


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

LockMan said:


> WGSD, Is Nikko your avatar?


Yes that is Nikko. That is about 4 months ago  here he is now








I also now have Rocky









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're the first person that i know of that needs a dog to protect their backside. lol, rotfl. 



LockMan said:


> Great, thanks for the input everyone!
> 
> I just noticed yesterday my heavier gal is not eating most of her food (her sis finishes it off) and tripped over the curb on our way to her walk. She may not be long for this world. I got her as an 8 week pup (14+ years ago, her sis, a year later) and they has been one of the great joy's of my life.
> 
> ...


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> you're the first person that i know of that needs a dog to protect their backside. lol, rotfl.


Hey, I live in San Francisco as well. You can't be too careful.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Like the others mentioned...if you don't have a true goal for your dog and its just going to be a companion, there's no reason to need the pick puppy. I can see if you were planning on showing, and wanted the best show prospect how that could be important, or if you were planning on getting to the WUSV championships with a working dog so you wanted the best prospect for that sport. But if you just need a companion, the breeder should be able to give you the right one for your home without having first pick.


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

WGSD Nikko said:


> Yes that is Nikko. That is about 4 months ago  here he is now
> View attachment 133497
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, They are both gorgeous! :congratulations:
That's a very nice dog bed that Nikko has commandeered. 
How old is he now and what weight? 
I so rarely see pure white GSD's. You could lose him in a snow bank!
Which breeder did you get him from?

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## LockMan (Nov 10, 2013)

martemchik said:


> Like the others mentioned...if you don't have a true goal for your dog and its just going to be a companion, there's no reason to need the pick puppy. I can see if you were planning on showing, and wanted the best show prospect how that could be important, or if you were planning on getting to the WUSV championships with a working dog so you wanted the best prospect for that sport. But if you just need a companion, the breeder should be able to give you the right one for your home without having first pick.


Thanks Martemchik,

Now I just want the cutest one. :apple: 

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## WGSD Nikko (Jul 24, 2013)

LockMan said:


> OMG, They are both gorgeous! :congratulations:
> That's a very nice dog bed that Nikko has commandeered.
> How old is he now and what weight?
> I so rarely see pure white GSD's. You could lose him in a snow bank!
> ...


Nikko is almost 7 months and is now 65lbs. Lol and he has taken over the recliner, he pushes my husband out of it! He also loves trying to cuddle with us on it too....poor puppy doesn't realize how big he is. 
I got him and Rocky from Guardian Angels German Shepherds in Kansas. 
And thank you  they are my babies <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

